# Aircraft Design (Cambridge Aerospace)



## ديدين (10 يوليو 2010)

Aircraft Design (Cambridge Aerospace)
2010 | 672 pages | ISBN:0521885167 | PDF | 12 Mb 


Aircraft Design explores fixed winged aircraft design at the conceptual phase of a project. Designing an aircraft is a complex multifaceted process embracing many technical challenges in a multidisciplinary environment. By definition, the topic requires intelligent use of aerodynamic knowledge to configure aircraft geometry suited specifically to the customer's demands. It involves estimating aircraft weight and drag and computing the available thrust from the engine.


Download Links (12 Mb)

http://hotfile.com/dl/53801274/3eb5edf/0521885167.rar.html

*Mirror :*

http://www.fileserve.com/file/hRZw2Vz​


----------

